

Where and how to find founding hackers for generous equity? - ideas101

Yesterday I raised a question "How to find hackers for only stock options?" but one of the respondent brought to my attention that I should give equity instead of option ... and he/she is right - so here i'm - let me know the creative way to find a hacker founder for generous equity.
======
dfranke
Be friends with one. If you aren't already, then finding the right person is
going to be a serious uphill battle.

